# Seagate breaks areal density barrier: Unveils hard drive with 1 terabyte per platter



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seagate breaks areal density barrier: Unveils hard drive featuring 1 terabyte per platter.



> *Seagate, the leader in hard drives and storage solutions, today unveiled the worlds first 3.5-inch hard drive featuring 1TB of storage capacity per disk platter, breaking the 1TB areal density barrier to help meet explosive worldwide demand for digital content storage in both the home and the office.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

